# Any other Fork options beside the PFQ100 for a SA424 with the YL 210 Loader?



## Jrugg22 (4 mo ago)

any after market offering anywhere that fit?


----------



## BinVa (Sep 21, 2020)

Spend the money now and add a pin-on skidsteer quick connect adapter to your loader. Than almost any accessory will attach in seconds. Most mfg. offer their equipment w the SS mount. B


----------



## Groo (Jan 17, 2020)

BinVa said:


> Spend the money now and add a pin-on skidsteer quick connect adapter to your loader. Than almost any accessory will attach in seconds. Most mfg. offer their equipment w the SS mount. B


strikes me as a bunch of unwanted weight for minimal gain.
I'd probably just to bucket forks if the goal is cost savingings.


----------



## BinVa (Sep 21, 2020)

_I see that the forks you mention are QT, if the Yanmar mount is not proprietary and the same as SS then any brand forks will fit...if not...converting to SS will open up many options for the future. B_


----------



## Groo (Jan 17, 2020)

BinVa said:


> _I see that the forks you mention are QT, if the Yanmar mount is not proprietary and the same as SS then any brand forks will fit...if not...converting to SS will open up many options for the future. B_


definitely, but the Bobcat style mount is drastic overkill for such a small machine. there are large negatives associated with it. It is honestly a significant overkill for Dad's YT359, basically 3 times the machine as a SA424. The things that bolt onto such a strong quick-tach mount will also tend to be far heavier than would be ideal for the SA424 as well. I have run into that with the YT359 even. For example; the log clamp is set up for a machine twice as strong, or more even, than the YT359.
I am now going to start pulling numbers directly out of my hind end.That makes the loader effectively, lets say 200lbs, weaker since it is pointlessly hefting an extra 200lbs or so. Every log is 200 lbs heavier, and 200lbs more dangerous when I grasp onto it with the overkill clamp.

That 200lbs on the YT359 probably becomes 750lbs on the SA424 The YL210 is only rated for 1200lbs from the beginning. If your implement is 750 lbs heavier and your adapter is 100 lbs heavier, you quickly run out of capacity. Far better to get attachments that are rated for ONLY 1200lbs for a 1200lbs loader. Better to get the stuff that uses the native quick-tach connection, even if you are stuck paying more for it since it has a Yanmar Sticker on the side of it.

eta: here is the log grapple for the SA424 https://www.yanmartractor.com/webres/File/YT_SellSheets_Grapple 2.pdf
It uses 1/4" strenx 100 steel. That is damned impressive honestly. They are tightly tuning that loader clamp to the small machine. That strenx is 100,000 psi steel (SSAB's version of TP-100). your generic off the shelf log clamp is probable going to use 5/8" steel that is half the yield strength.


----------



## Jrugg22 (4 mo ago)

BinVa said:


> _I see that the forks you mention are QT, if the Yanmar mount is not proprietary and the same as SS then any brand forks will fit...if not...converting to SS will open up many options for the future. B_


 i think thats the problem. im pretty sure its proprietary i just cant confirm.


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

You know, a picture is worth a thousand words. Does your bucket currently remove via a quick attach, or do you have to remove bolts and drive pins out?


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

I wonder if the loader quick hitch is the same as the John Deere tractor.


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Or this





__





Tach-All Quick Attach, Loader Attachments, ATI Corporation






www.ati-corporation.com


----------



## bmaverick (Feb 20, 2014)

pogobill said:


> I wonder if the loader quick hitch is the same as the John Deere tractor.


It's hard to say either way with the new Yanmars and Deere offerings. 

Yanmar is running a few tractor series at the same time at present, SA, YT, and the next-gen YM. I would only 'assume' the SA series has roots back to the Cub Cadet models and not the Deere siblings. 

Yanmar has also ran the RS, AF, EF, US and GC series together or over lapping a few years in various markets globally. After the RS & KE series it becomes more like a blurr to me. 

Now, the Yanmar US series aligns to the Deere 4xxx series. Just the hoods are slightly different. These are Yanmar supplied kit machines for assembly over here. 

Here we see some comparison.








John Deere 3032E Vs. Yanmar SA424 Compact Tractor Comparison


John Deere 3032E Vs. Yanmar SA424 Compact Tractor Comparison




www.teamtractor.com





Others with a SA424 put on a Landpride grapple. 
Yanmar Grapple 

Another non-Yanmar grapple.








Yanmar Claw Grapple


Anyone here tried this grapple and/or the third function kit that goes with it? https://www.yanmartractor.com/products/attachments/digging-lifting-moving/claw-grapple/ It looks good to me on paper. Wondering if there's any reason to look aftermarket instead. My motivating application is...




www.tractorbynet.com


----------



## Groo (Jan 17, 2020)

https://media.sandhills.com/img.axd?id=7271076972&wid=4326205933&rwl=False&p=&ext=&w=614&h=460&t=&lp=&c=True&wt=False&sz=Max&rt=0&checksum=et7KoKDsvOqYQYlst2TeHCWfFCyR9mVWAI8AuMHHF74%3d





https://i.ebayimg.com/images/g/EnAAAOSwT9ZjIEJi/s-l1600.jpg





https://media.sandhills.com/img.axd?id=7010856361&wid=4326205933&rwl=False&p=&ext=&w=614&h=460&t=&lp=&c=True&wt=False&sz=Max&rt=0&checksum=rY%2fCsoCLWLFw7HUeqdGhnZM3ENfXPVdh08cgvWkHsRM%3d



the last link shows what's going on with the connection the best

It is a quick attach of sorts. It looks the most like the big articulated loaders, but scaled down drastically.


----------



## BinVa (Sep 21, 2020)

Groo.... I understand where you are going. I.was recommending going to an accepted standard mounting system now..to possibly save aggravation later. I have a field full of buckets and bale spears that would make a rental yard jealous that fit proprietary JD, Bush hog, and Allied loaders for tractors some I no longer own. I'm down to 2 loader tractors now with incomparable QT mounts so..
Still need 2 of everything to get by. Not the most efficient way to go. Just saying. B.


----------



## Groo (Jan 17, 2020)

BinVa said:


> Groo.... I understand where you are going. I.was recommending going to an accepted standard mounting system now..to possibly save aggravation later. I have a field full of buckets and bale spears that would make a rental yard jealous that fit proprietary JD, Bush hog, and Allied loaders for tractors some I no longer own. I'm down to 2 loader tractors now with incomparable QT mounts so..
> Still need 2 of everything to get by. Not the most efficient way to go. Just saying. B.


I certainly get what you are saying. On Dad's 59hp machine rated to lift 2500lbs, it is worth the trade-offs to get the commonality. On this 24hp machine rated to lift 1200lbs, I really don't think it would be. Even if all you do is cut the bucket mounts off, weld on the QT mount, add the pin on bracket, you have added over 100 lbs. And moved the bucket out a few inches further. You just lost 10% of your capacity, ⁶absolute best case scenario. What the market really needs is a few more clear standards. Something like this should not be on the same standard as a machine rated for 8,000lbs.


----------



## Jrugg22 (4 mo ago)

great responses ya'll. i appreciate it. I found a pair for a real good price in IA. I didnt want to add any weight I didnt have to the bucket.



https://earthandturfattachments.com/yanmar-quick-attach-forks/



$817 delivered


----------

